
Do you miss Homebrew on Windows? Don't. Use Scoop - numo16
http://outcoldman.com/en/archive/2014/07/20/scoop/
======
th0ma5
I was wondering why the requirement for PowerShell but then I see the author
used to work for Microsoft.

